# possible bite on eye



## hayes (Nov 2, 2007)

my rbp seemed to have a bite right above his eye,i do not think he was blind.over time it seems to have just formed into a white lump actually on his eye.u can see his eye moving behind this lump.i have been putting melafix into the tank since i first noticed the cut.here are some pics,input is greatly appreciated


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

that is an unusual growth. i don't know what to tell you though. sorry.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont think that is a growth. I think the outer cover of it's eye was damaged. USUALLY this will heal up if the actual eye isn't incredibly damaged. Just try to keep it healthy.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck my friend...I dont have an answer either but it seems you are starting correctly.. maybe salt and higher temps and keep the water clean!


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I dont think its a bite, I would say bad water conditions are the culprit.

Do water change, and dose with salt.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

i just had the same thing with one of my cariba and it healed itself no worrys hell be just fine


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Salt is usually pretty effective for these injuries. As long as the cornea did not get damaged he should be OK.


----------



## Splooge (Jul 2, 2007)

yeah, sometimes my rb's get this too. I dont know what does it to them, either hitting the filter tubes when they freak out or from each other, but itll go away.


----------



## Jake123 (Oct 18, 2007)

salt and temp increase should do the trick


----------

